# Nice 350Z at the Motorshow



## jump (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

you know thats stock right


----------



## jump (Jun 6, 2004)

Is this a new version then? Looks amazing.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

doesn't look stock, unless those are optional features. might be the nismo kit and wheels.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

it is, the Nismo package is like 5,000-7,000 more and it comes w/ floor mats w/ "Nismo" on them, a Nismo CAI, wheels, and muffler... i think thats it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It matters what all you want there are S-tune parts for the street and R-tune parts for off road there is a pretty good selection from Nismo.

S-tune parts
Stainless steel after cat exhaust
36mm front and 22 mm rear sway bars
shock and spring kit
18by8.5 and 18by9.5 five-spoke wheels
graphics kit
shift knob
floor mats
license plate frame

R-tune parts
Billet camshafts
CAI
Headers
Stainless steel after cat exhaust
Lightweight flywheel
Single disc clutch
shift knob
LSD
36mm front and 22 mm rear swaybars
shock and spring kit
power steering cooler kit
high-performance brake pads
18by8.5 and 18by9.5 five-spoke wheels
Graphics kit
floor mats
license plate frame
I really like the looks of the Nismo 350Zs but for the price I would only maybe get the body enhancement and maybe the exhaust everything else I would get from other providers. If I had a 350Z today instead of Nismo parts I would get jic coilovers, probably the JWT popcharger, Crawfords plenum, headers, strut bar, and cats, an ECU re-flash, a complete polyurethane bushing kit, some sort of wheels but not the Nismos, and a big brake kit and I would be happy with the car. Then since I am a turbo nut down the road when JWT comes out with their system I would get it or greddy but Id rather have a single turbo so who knows what will be available when I do get my 350Z if I decide on the 350Z.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

woah, nice list man :thumbup: 
i salute you for your hard work


----------

